# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Poder de credibilidad?

## DrkHrs

Esto no es una sugerencia, sino una duda. He mirado en algún otro hilo y no lo he encontrado explicado.

He visto que en la barra que encabeza cada post, donde indica el nombre del autor, aparecen dos indicaciones. Una "Poder de credibilidad" y la otra justo debajo, no se si está relacionada con la anterior, una barra que en algunos usuarios tiene bastantes cuadraditos verdes y en otros, es mi caso, tan solo un cuadradito gris. ¿Me podría explicar alguien que diablos es y como se puede aumentar? Mas que nada por que queda bastante mal que escribas algo con un indicativo de credibilidad cero.

Por cierto, aprovecho para preguntar, ¿que tal va lo de la zona secreta?.

Un saludo.

----------


## magicpasion

eso era la reputacion ( creo) y lo cambiaron por poder de credibilidad o algo asi 
preguntale a algun moderador...igual no te afecta en nada

----------


## DrkHrs

A lo mejor tendría que haber escrito un privado a Oskiper en lugar de abrir un hilo. ¿Afectarme? Pues hombre, no me afecta. De hecho solo me había dado cuenta de la barrita verde pero, aunque en realidad me es indiferente, preferiría que no me pusiese "poder de credibilidad cero". Mas que nada por lo mal que suena. En cualquier caso me gustaría saber exactamente que es y como puedo aumentarlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

Había un sistema mediante el cual cada usuario tenía X puntos de reputación que los demás le daban por buenos aportes o comentarios.

No estaba reflejado, una pena.

Ahora sí lo está, aunque de un modo diferente.

Me gustaba más que se hubiera evolucionado de otra forma, si hubiera que visualizar la reputación de cada miembro, que fuera con sus puntos exactos y la barra verde se limitara a ser una gráfica.

De todas formas, cuando uno lleva unos meses en el foro, y va leyendo post, no necesita fijarse en poder de credibilidad, sino, que él mismo sabrá quien tiene y quien no tiene credibilidad o peso...

En cuanto a lo de poder de credibilidad 0, algún número hay que poner como el más bajo, no?

En sistemas de puntuaciones la escala más generalizada es la de 0 a 10.
Podría ponerse como puntuación mínima un 1, pero la cosa seguiría igual, el 1 equivaldría al 0.

Y para subirlo tienes 2 opciones: crear buenos aportes, o presentarte a moderador.

----------


## angelilliks

> Y para subirlo tienes 2 opciones: crear buenos aportes, o presentarte a moderador.

----------


## DrkHrs

Carezco de la paciencia suficiente para ser moderador, así que procuraré que mis aportes sean lo suficientemente "buenos" como para aumentar mi calificación. De todas formas considero que ese cero es algo inmerecido y "denigrante", pero bueno.

En lo que si que tienes razón es que enseguida sabes el peso que tiene la palabra de cada uno en este foro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

la mia pesa poco y se la lleva el tiempo, así que credibilidad tengo poca.

Pero si es cierto que se nota cuando se puede seguir un consejo de alguien, hay gente que aunque acabe de subscribirse al foro, y tenga 0 puntos de reputación, en sus comentarios se puede enterder que es alguien que sabe de lo que habla.

Por otro lado hay otros que sí tienen nivel, pero que sus aportaciones son para tocas los *******, por lo que también tienen 0 puntos... digo yo, porque tampoco lo sé fijo...

----------


## goncho19

Como hay tan pocos moderadores ...

----------


## Coloclom

Pues sí Goncho 19, somos pocos

----------


## Jeff

Somos una especiés en via de extinción.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Ming

*Somos una especiés en via de extinción*

Pero que nunca se extingiran del todo (aunque espero que algun día no sean necesarios)...


Pero opinando en el post ... realmente es muy triste 'Poder de Credibilidad: 0' ... Mejor no hablar ... creo que era mejor que pusiese reputación, como minimo no era como decir: Pasa de la opinión de este que no te puedes creer lo que diga... (es muy triste)

No se porque hablo ... yo soy uno de esos de los que no hos podeis creer ni una palabra :P


Aunque es verdad que des de el primer día ya sabes quien sabe lo que dice y quien no.

----------


## Moss

Pues...sinceramente, yo miento más que hablo.

Colocón, dices que el baremo es de 1 a 10...T. Barrie tiene 22. ¡Quiero ser como T.Barrie!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: ...veintidos...¡vaya morro, Tom! :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

sí, es de 0 a 10 lo de la barra verde.
Lo otro creo que es infinito

----------


## t.barrie

La mayoría de los moderadores tienen 22  :Cool1: (colo no se porque tu no...) 

De todas maneras de momento no le deis demasiada importancia a todo eso. Es un método para calificar a los usuarios, para después tener datos objetivos sobre cada uno, pero tenemos que ir poniéndolo en práctica. Y para hacer los primeros experimentos hemos usado a los moderadores... Espero que en poco tiempo este sistema funcione correctamente, mientras tanto no os preocupéis por carecer de credibilidad. :001 302:

----------


## Coloclom

yo preferí tener 2 puntos, me pasa lo mismo que a DrKHrs pero a la inversa. Yo tenía 82 puntos de reputación, aunque ahora ha cambiado.

----------


## Coloclom

Lo que debió hacerse fue un sistema acorde al número de puntos de reputación que tuvieramos, y así todo el mundo seguiría igual, y no existiría este hilo.

----------


## eidanyoson

jo, yo tampoco tengo 22

----------


## Coloclom

jejeje, Eidan, los 22 se te quedaban cortos...

----------


## ign

Lo que no comprendo es por qué yo tengo tantos puntos...

----------


## pujoman

> ...Colocón....


en que estaras pensando moss? xDD

----------


## oskiper

Es simple, para tener credibilidad hay que hacer buenos posts con cosas interesantes, aportar al blog con buen material o simplemente ser parte de la comunidad de manera activa sin malos rollos y cosas negativas.

Ahora, si entran a "preguntas frecuentes" van a ver que está todo traducido ya al castellano y muestra en detalle cómo funciona lo de la credibilidad y todas las prestaciones que nos da esta nueva plataforma.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/faq.php

----------

